# Caboose road name conversion



## jpmasek (Jun 19, 2014)

I would like to attempt to change a Great Northern caboose into Southern Pacific. Anyone know where I can get the proper decals?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Stan Cederleaf. He is a sponcer here on MLS. Check for his ads.

Do a search for Cedarleaf custom railroad decals. He has helped me with a lot of relettering projects.

Chuck


----------



## jpmasek (Jun 19, 2014)

Just to let you know, I did contact Stan Cederleaf. I would highly recommend him to anyone. He had the proper decals in the mail in about a day. Plus he knows what should be on a railcar and added those. They look perfect. Now to do the work of actually converting it. I have about three projects in front of this. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it worked out. He IS great to work with.

Chuck

Note added, his instructions are excellent. I've been applying decals for many years, my only wish is that I had his directions 50 years earlier. There are some really neat tricks that I didn't know about.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with the above posts. I too have used Stan for decals, and have been extremely pleased with the results. He is a great guy to work with.

Ed


----------

